# Bohemian Muppetry



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 25, 2009)

[yt]
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tgbNymZ7vqY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tgbNymZ7vqY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
[/yt]


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 25, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## Carol (Nov 25, 2009)

Brilliant!!


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 25, 2009)

"Nothing really matters.... but moi!" Classic.  Love it.  I always enjoyed the Swedish chef myself.


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 25, 2009)

MOMMA!! OH MOMMA!  MOMMA?  DADA!!

Gotta love animal...greatest puppet rock drummer of all time!



Peace,
Erik


----------



## TimoS (Dec 1, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> Gotta love animal...greatest puppet rock drummer of all time!


Absolutely

[yt]GjoBKEJj2eI[/yt]


----------

